# Rabbit population



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Went rabbit hunting with my dad behind the house today hit a small 5 acre woods and a 15 or 20 acre woods and only saw one rabbit in each woods saw a freshly killed rabbit in the 5 acre woods probably killed by a coyote. We saw fresh coyote tracks going out of the 5 acre woods. Probably wont go out anymore this year due to the lack of rabbits. This is in western auglaize County. What are the rabbit population s like In your stomping grounds?


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Rabbit population is good in tusc. county. Was out yesterday and ran about a dozen and killed 7. I have noticed on days where you see coyote tracks the rabbit hunting sucks.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you hunting Crp or woods?


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been hunting Stark, Tusc., and coshocton county's. The rabbit population seems to be ok. Don't let one bad day discourage you. Some days we go out and only see one or two rabbits on a property, and you think there are none there. Then you go back to the same place the next week and they are everywhere. They just seem to be unpredictable.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Jefferson county has been on a huge rebound the last 3 years or so. We really had a hard time finding any #'s around 2009-2010. The last 2 years have been really good to us. Starting to see a lot more grouse as well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

they say that the population runs on 7 year cycles. for the past 7 years of me running by beagles we went from crazy good to really bad and they seem to be bouncing back (no pun intended) in population now.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishguy 888 said:


> Are you hunting Crp or woods?


I was kind of wondering the same thing. My buddy has rabbits galore, but he has 3-4 acres of thickets on his land.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

clark co has a great population of em, then again im hunting a nursery in clark. My private ground in Fayette and Miami co has a decent population and the state ground at spring valley has had a good amount.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

best in 5 years for me i would say havent run enough but from what I've seen they are coming back here in morrow county


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm in Southern Franklin County in an area that typically has average bunny numbers & can honestly say that I'm not seeing 1/3 that I do in years past. 
The Coyotes & wild Cats keep showing up in my traps more & more often so it seems.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Got bored yesterday in the snow storm, haven't rabbit hunted for a couple years. Waked out behind my house , jumped in some thick brush flushed a rabbit in 5 minutes. One shot , one rabbit. Don't know about numbers in my area but that one died, and is in the fridge, soon to be in crock pot!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

carp said:


> Got bored yesterday in the snow storm, haven't rabbit hunted for a couple years. Waked out behind my house , jumped in some thick brush flushed a rabbit in 5 minutes. One shot , one rabbit. Don't know about numbers in my area but that one died, and is in the fridge, soon to be in crock pot!


Lol! Good job. I believe you would have literally had to kick one in the cotton tail to get them to move around here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish i was hunting changed out the brush hog for the snow blade yesterday. The starting of the tractor displaced one very cozy bunny from under the brush hog


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

IN Medina Co. most of the rabbits we have shot this year are small(probably the second breeding cycle) but overall numbers are down. Lots of coyote tracks everywhere!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Update: went Saturday morning from 9:00 till around noon. 3 guys and a dog that was a little under the weather. Got 5 rabbits up but only killed 2... one of the guys I was with went with another group on Friday that had 3 young dogs. They hunted a small thicket across the road from where we hunted on Saturday. They had 15 runs! Only killed 4 of them though. They said the rabbits just wouldn't come back around. A few times they had dogs on 2 different rabbits at the same time going different directions. We did find two "fur piles" on Saturday that had either fox or coyote written all over them. Seems like the rabbit rut is in full swing, and that seems to make them not want to "play" as much. This was Jefferson county. So far this year, our rabbits have been split on size. Some real nice ones, and some tiny ones. Not much in between...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I have had a good couple years hunting in the Richmond area. My issue is not enough guns. I have 4 excellent beagles and always alone, i'd take some folks but its private land i hunt, only a few folks have permission. State land in Brush Creek sucks on most areas but I have a couple decent spots on top of the valleys. I do good at Highlandtown in most areas. My main dogs are about 12 years old, brother and sister. My 2 others are around 3 years old, both sisters.


----------

